# Help me ID this noise



## GearsandCorn (Jul 16, 2017)

Haven't got the opportunity to check this out yet, but ice been getting a noise from the engine on cold starts. What am I hearing? A heatshield? Turbo? 

Here's a video
https://youtu.be/3Otv3GMFCoA


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have the same noise on extreme cold starts.


----------



## dwhan333 (Feb 10, 2018)

I just started hearing that noise also. Just started recently. Usually after it hasn't been started for a couple of days and it's been really cold out.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

If you figure out what this is before I do, please let us know. Ours has been doing it and getting worse. Last really bad one was it sat overnight and started in the morning with an ambient temp of 30F. Uploading my vid to YouTube, will post shortly.


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

Here's my video. I believe it's coming from the passenger side.

https://youtu.be/Zev01R3srl4

I actually just joined the forum 10 minutes ago to post about this. Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

Dropped ours at the dealer. Guessing they will say "could not duplicate" but figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

14diesel said:


> Here's my video. I believe it's coming from the passenger side.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Zev01R3srl4
> 
> I actually just joined the forum 10 minutes ago to post about this. Glad to see I'm not the only one.


Welcome, sounds like the belt tensioner. you can rule out timing chain noise by starting it without the belt and see if the noise is still there.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

GearsandCorn said:


> Haven't got the opportunity to check this out yet, but ice been getting a noise from the engine on cold starts. What am I hearing? A heatshield? Turbo?
> 
> Here's a video
> https://youtu.be/3Otv3GMFCoA



mine sounds like that if it is really cold out for a minute or two until the oil warms up. 
Running Mobile 1 synthetic lessened it compared to when it has regular dino oil.


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

We're running the Pennzoil Dexos 2 stuff from Wal-Mart and GM filters. Best guess I have right now is the timing belt tensioner.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pcdj64 said:


> Welcome, sounds like the belt tensioner. you can rule out timing chain noise by starting it without the belt and see if the noise is still there.


there is no timing chain


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

boraz said:


> there is no timing chain


i'm not good with the diesel so was not sure if it is a chain or belt.
same thing applies to check to see where the noise is coming from.


----------



## GearsandCorn (Jul 16, 2017)

The problem I'm having is that the noise is happening for such a short duration of time in a short window (less than 10 seconds) that it's almost impossible to locate. 14diesel, yours sounds worse than mine I think. Nice wheels BTW.


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

Dropped it at the dealer Friday night so they could do a cold start Saturday morning. It actually made the noise for them so they will be tearing into it Mon/Tues! Their initial guess is something timing related. Ours is significantly worse than when it started doing it, so if you're still under warranty, try to get it documented and addressed.

From the little I heard in your video it sounds similar to ours. If you remote start and stand at the passenger front wheel it should be quite loud. 



GearsandCorn said:


> The problem I'm having is that the noise is happening for such a short duration of time in a short window (less than 10 seconds) that it's almost impossible to locate. 14diesel, yours sounds worse than mine I think. Nice wheels BTW.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder if its the oil pump.On a gas engine in extreme cold they make a horrible noise.You said synthetic oil quieted it somewhat so it is viscosity related.I think the pump is some kind of variable type so maybe thats why the noise isn't as severe.My 2.2L chev cobalt would scream bloody murder.


----------



## zachlange (Apr 26, 2014)

Has there been any update on this?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

14diesel said:


> Here's my video. I believe it's coming from the passenger side.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Zev01R3srl4
> 
> I actually just joined the forum 10 minutes ago to post about this. Glad to see I'm not the only one.


Where did your Video go?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

What Eddy said. The video has been removed


----------



## Muir86 (Dec 25, 2018)

If the sound only persists for about 10-20s right after startup and doesn't duplicate on another subsequent startup, I'm 99,9% sure its the drive belt.
I experience the exact same sound on my Corsa right after pressure washing it - it's just moisture getting "burned" off the belt, possibly causing a bit of slippage in the process.

I suspect the cold & humid temperatures causes the belt to freeze up a bit with condensate, especially if it's been running at operating temp (belt hot) and left outside at several minus degrees.
So unless I'm completely off it's nothing to worry about.


----------

